# Simple, Cheap Spill Proof Oil Container.



## Rata222

I was looking at the spill proof oil containers.  I found the Spillmaster which was pretty nice.  Also found spill proof paint cups for children, that works on the same principle.  The cost was cheap enough – but I hate paying more for shipping than what I paid for the item.  I decided to make one for myself.

            Apologies if anyone else has posted something like this. I did not see any similar builds, so I wanted to payback- and share what I came up with.  It is simple, cheap and quick to build.

 If you are familiar with how the Spillmaster works, this will be self explanatory .



Here is the completed container.






I purchased the parts at Lowes.
[
	

		
			
		

		
	




1 pc.    2” x ½”  PVC SCH40 Bushing  @ $1.29
1 pc.    2” PVC SCH40 Coupling  @ $0.98
1 pc.    2” PVC SCH40 Plug  @ $2.37

I had the ½” PVC pipe and the pipe cement.

The tube will get pushed through the bushing. To do this you first need to removed the “tube stop”  ridge 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I then calculated how long of tube I wanted then marked it so that it would stay about ½ to 5/8” from the inside bottom of the container.  After marking insertion depth on the tube, I applied  cement and pushed the tube through the bushing to the mark.


 Topside view



Inside view.

Using Cement I assembled the three pieces.



I did not like the tube extending  above the cup.  I put the assembly in the lathe,cut off the tube and put a nice lead in chamfer.





This cup will be used for steel cutting oil.  Hopefully any chips that gather could be pulled out with a telescoping magnet.
      The next container will be for Aluminum cutting oil.  I may put a set screw or pipe plug, through the double thick sidewall for a cleanout.
    This resulted in a nice heavy container. Its as easy as you want it to be. Buy the few pieces. Remove the ridge and press fit. them together.   You may not even need the cement?


----------



## lpeedin

Thanks for the idea!  I whipped one up yesterday.  The only differences were I went with 3/4" ID PVC instead of 1/2" so it would be easier to get a brush in and out, and I also milled notches into the bottom of the tube and made it full depth.  The notches will still allow the oil to flow into the tube so your brush can get wet.   I really like the weight of the pot as well.  I have mine about half full of oil and it is very stable.


----------



## Rata222

I  am glad  you liked it.  I was surprised by the weight of it also.  I get a lot from others here and am happy to be able to give something back.
Jim


----------



## hman

Another inexpensive alternative to the Spillmaster is a spill-proof paint cup meant for very young kids, available from Lakeshore Learning (a seller of school supplies).  Here's the link:
http://www.lakeshorelearning.com/pr...t_id=1408474395181113&bmUID=1475965650174#top

They're $11.95 + $5.00 shipping for a set of 10 (various colors of lids), which amounts to $1.70 apiece.  You can get individual colors for $1.49 each (+ shipping).

As shown in the photo, you can get an acid brush that's a perfect size for one of these, allowing the lid to be closed with the brush completely inside.  The brushes are available in 3-packs from Home Depot.  Regular length acid brushes will work too, of course, and there's features on the lid to keep the brush from rolling away.



Note - Similar paint cups/pots are available from various other vendors.  Matter of fact, if you go to Amazon and search for "spillmaster," you'll be offered one of the alternatives.  But most of them have snap-on lids, which don't seal as well as Lakeshore's screw-on.  Many have "living hinge" lids, and the hinge is likely to stop living once exposed to machining fluids.  The Lakeshore cup has a molded pin hinge, so it's of better quality overall.  

If you want to "gild the lily," you can throw a large washer inside for extra stability, or else glue one to the bottom with "Go2" glue (as I did).


----------



## 4GSR

I like the beefyness this one has plus a little weight to it.  This one is less likely to get knocked off the mill table every time you turn around as the Spillmate does!


----------



## Rata222

FYIW  
I made another one of these .  Turned off the whole top part down to the bottom of the webbing.     Didnt affect functionality -made it shorter.  (I like them both. )  Also put a 3/8" set screw with teflon tape  in the siidewall near the inside bottom so I could drain out any aluminum fines.   
Of course now your getting away from simple to a little more work,  - but being retired  it is enjoyment.  The PVC is  so easy to work.
   The telescoping magnet worked great for pulling out the steel fines  on the other cup.   
No big deal, but a fun project and I enjoy reading others write ups. Thanks all.
Jim


----------



## GWH

I have made a few types of these. 
But I have always place magnets in the bottom to help them from tipping off their location so easily from vibration with the help from both the magnets weight and magnetism to iron.


----------



## Subwayrocket

I just made one of these last week. Brought a few empty bottles home, wiped out with acetone then toluene, scuffed up the insides, dropped a 40lb neodymium inside the first one, coated insides with epoxy. VERY hard to tip, you'd have to really hit it hard to knock it off.  I added the tape to keep oil off the epoxy seal. 
------------------------




------------------------


----------

